# Private driving instructors



## arianna (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello,

I really need to get my license now and I have zero driving experience. I've heard a lot of horror stories about the driving schools here in Dubai so I am looking to get private driving lessons instead. I was was wondering if anyone could recommend me a good instructor? 

Thank you!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

arianna said:


> Hello,
> 
> I really need to get my license now and I have zero driving experience. I've heard a lot of horror stories about the driving schools here in Dubai so I am looking to get private driving lessons instead. I was was wondering if anyone could recommend me a good instructor?
> 
> Thank you!


There is nothing like a private driving instructor. There are 4/5 agencies which are licensed to provide driving lessons, and you have to go through them. All driving lessons are "private" - as in, one on one.


----------



## ynatt869 (Jan 23, 2012)

No private lessons but if you know someone who recently got lessons can help you out with some recommendation for a specific trainer.
From my experience, less than six months ago, i can tell you that all these horror stories are not totally true.
Haven't faced any of those either during lessons or during final test.


----------



## arianna (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmm, I see. Perhaps I have misinformed then. As I understood it, there are people willing to teach you driving privately, and then you just go to the schools to take the test. Is that not a 'done' thing here? 

Either or, it would be great if someone could recommend me a good school and/or trainer.


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

arianna said:


> Hmm, I see. Perhaps I have misinformed then. As I understood it, there are people willing to teach you driving privately, and then you just go to the schools to take the test. Is that not a 'done' thing here?
> 
> Either or, it would be great if someone could recommend me a good school and/or trainer.


This is true and couple of my friends done the same. However, they all had driving license and needed few lessons before they apply on the exam here. And yes those private instructors helped them. 

But for your case, don't go for this option and I strongly recommend you to apply through agency as advised by other members here. 

I would say emirates or belhasa are the best options. 

Good luck.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

arianna said:


> Hmm, I see. Perhaps I have misinformed then. As I understood it, there are people willing to teach you driving privately, and then you just go to the schools to take the test. Is that not a 'done' thing here?
> 
> Either or, it would be great if someone could recommend me a good school and/or trainer.


Go to emirates driving school.
If anyone is teaching you privately, that is illegal. 
In abu dhabi things are different though, so i hope you were asking about dubai


----------

